# Merkwürdige Beobachtung beim OC einer Sapphire R 280 Dual-X



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

*Merkwürdige Beobachtung beim OC einer Sapphire R 280 Dual-X*

Gestern dachte ich mir ich lote mal aus was meine neue Sapphire R 280 Dual-X so kann.

Mir ist bei Asassins Creed IV aufgefallen das ich AA oder HBAO+ so einstellen kann wie ich will, an den Frames änderte sich garnix! Also dachte ich mein CPU limitiert das ganze.

Naja egal. Im CCC Taktrate angepasst (@970/1350) und das ganzem durch nen Benchmark gejagt. (Unigine Valley und 3dmark11)

3DMark11:
Ok im Vergleich zur alten Karte knapp 3000 Punkte mehr. 
ABER 500 Punkte weniger als im Standart takt. 

Unigine Valley
Keine Änderung zum standart takt.

Nach weiteren test und Erhöhung des Taktes bis 1000Mhz/1500MHz zeigte sich das noch deutlicher. Takt bleibt aber stabil und die Temperatur von 66°C ist ein Witz. 

Also mal ein Spiel ausprobiert. Tomb Raider bietet ja auch einen Benchmark. Hier zeigten sich die erwarteten Werte (Steigerung der fps um 6% bei gleicher Taktsteigerung). 
Bei einer Steigerung von ca. 15% habe ich dann aufgehört. Liegt daran das ich die 15% im Moment nicht brauche.

Bei AC4 ist mir dann aufgefallen das die Frames natürlich deutlich höher und vor allem stabiler waren (46 FPS alle Einstellungen auf Max, VSync aus) aber wenn ich jetzt AA reduziere gewinne ich Plötzlich FPS - so wie ich es vorher auch erwartet hätte.

Komisch. 

Die Werte von 3DMark11 wurden immer schlechter um so stärker die Karte wurde.

Die Werte 970/1350 reichten mir momentan. Aber da fingen die Pixelfehler an :banghead:
Nach langem hin und her testen Neustart usw stellte ich fest das dir Karte die Fehler wirklich NUR macht wenn die GPU auf 970 MHz läuft.... alle anderen Einstellungen bilden die Fehler nicht.

Irgendwie bin ich verwirrt. Warum werden die Benchmarks schlechter obwohl Takt stabil und die Temperatur gering bleibt?

Warum zeigen die Einstellungen bei AC4 Plötzlich eine so deutliche Wirkung auf die FPS?

Throttling durch Powertune konnte ich nicht beobachten (Das wär meine erste Annahme)

Warum zum Henker gibt's bei einem GPU Takt von 970 MHz Bildfehler und bei höheren nicht?

Habe das Gefühl das da ein Hausgeist in meinem Gehäuse sitzt und mich ärgern will :banghead:


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann es sein, dass die Karte bei Standardtakt durch die dortigen BIOS-Einstellungen immer mal kurz hochtaktet und im Schnitt dann deswegen mehr FPS bringt, als wenn man die Karte mit einem festen hohen Takt betreibt?  Und hast du denn den Takt auch beim Testen überwacht? Denn evlt. "verweigert" die Karte den hohen Takt und ist in Wahrheit auf einem niedrigeren Takt, zB weil mit dem höheren Takt das Powertarget (maximal erwünschter Strombedarf) überschritten wird.

Treiber sind die aktuellsten?


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja den Takt habe ich auch überprüft.. 

Und Powertune springt auch nicht an.
Habe auch schon vermutet das sie selbst fehler verursacht diese erkennt und wieder ausbessern will und deshalb nicht schneller wird. 
Aber warum tritt das Problem dann in AC4 zb. nicht auf? Das Problem tritt ja eig. nur bei Benchmarks auf?
Bei 3d Mark ist mir übrigens aufgefallen das der Grafikscore wie erwartet steigt aber physic und combined stark zurück gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Evlt. hält sich die CPU etwas zurück, weil die Graka mehr leistet? ^^   Und wie viele Durchgänge hast Du denn gemacht? Wenn ich lese, dass Du 3000 Punkte MEHR als mit der alten Karte hast, dann hast Du sicher ingesamt 10.000 Punkte oder so - kann das sein? Wenn Du DANN 500 Punkte Differenz hast, dann fällt das an sich noch in den Zufallsbereich. 5% mehr oder weniger können da halt vorkommen, vor allem wenn du nebenbei vlt noch irgendwelche Dinge laufen hast, auch wenn du die grad nicht aktiv benutzt. Selbst der Virenscanner oder so.


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ne ich hab alles aus gemacht und wenn läuft es bei allen Durchgängen mit. Habe den Mittelwert aus je 5 Durchgängen genommen. 

Ich habe jetzt ca. 6000 Punkte (Standart) und 5450 (OC) mit der alten Karte kam ich immer so auf 2500 - 3000 im OC Profil. Die schaffte standart nur 1900. 

Wie meinst du das mit der CPU? Ich hab sowieso oft das Gefühl das sich CPUs allgemein ziemlich langweilen... mir war ja bisher nichmal aufgefallen das meine alte CPU nicht aufs Board passt... und die Spiele die ich spiele sind die selben geblieben ^.^

Den Hype um schnelle CPUs verstehe ich sowieso nicht (mal so nebenbei) mein alter Athlon 64 3600+ bekommt auch mehr auf die reihe als ich erwartet hatte. (Haben den   CPU in einem PC mit dem ich auf Partys Musik mache und der ist öfter bei Lanparties in Gebrauch, wenn mal einer zu faul ist seinen PC ab zu bauen- JA wir machen sowas noch )


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Welche CPU ist denn in dem SPiele-PC?

Und wegen Hype: ich bekomm nix von einem Hype mit. Es ist nur so, dass halt inzwischen viele CPUs, die vor 5-6 Jahren Top waren, nun doch mal endlich ersetzt werden müssten, und Intel bietet da halt grad für 150-240€ absolute Top-CPUs an, die kaum schwächer als viel viel teurere sind, d.h. du bekommst derzeit so viel CPU-Leistung für relativ wenig Geld wie lange nicht mehr  



PS: Treiber sind aber für ALLES aktuell, auch Sound, USB, LAN, Chipsatz usw. ?


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja ja Treiber sind alle aktuell.
I'm spiele PC sitzt jetzt der fx 6300. Beim Einbau habe ich auch alles neu aufgesetzt. 

Naja ich meine diese quad oder octa core Geschichte. Man muss ja unbedingt richtig Leistung haben.. bisher war bei mir noch ne ne CPU zu schwach. 
Abgesehen von dem alten Athlon..


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Also, die 6 oder 8 Kerne bringen halt derzeit kaum was im Vergleich zu einem Vierkerner aus der gleichen "Familie", aber ein Intel Quad für 150-170€ ist halt - weil die Technik "moderner" ist - schneller als ein FX-8000er oder sogar FX-9000er, die teurer als ein Core i5 sind


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ja das stimmt wohl.

Mal sehen was ich kaufe wenn ich nen komplett Upgrade mache ^.^


----------

